# Fehlende Methode implementieren



## javac32 (10. Okt 2022)

Guten Abend zusammen

Leider stehe ich momentan total auf dem Schlauch. Dieser Code sollte mit neuen Methoden ergänzt werden (Hausaufgaben) 
Bin ein Java Anfänger und verstehe den Code nicht zu 100%.
Wie kann ich fehlende Methoden zur main Methode hinzufügen? Die main Methode darf aber nicht verändert werden. 

Mein Ansatz z.B für Kreisberechnung (funktioniert nicht):


```
public static double berechneFlaeche(double radius){
      
        double radius = 5;
        radius = 3.145 * radius *radius;
        
    }
```

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Gruss


Code der angepasst werden soll:


```
public class aufgabe3 {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        /* Radius */
        double radius = 5;
        /* Seitenlaenge eines Quadrats */
        int seiteLaenge = 10;
        /* Breite und Hoehe eines Rechteck */
        int breite = 25;
        int hoehe = 4;
        
        /* Kriesflaeche berechnen */
        double flaecheKreis = aufgabe3.berechneFlaeche(radius);
        
        /* Qudratflaeche berechnen */
        double flaecheQuadrat = aufgabe3.berechneFlaeche(seiteLaenge);
        
        /* Rechteckflaeche berechnen */
        long flaecheRechteck = aufgabe3.berechneFlaeche(breite, hoehe);
        
        /* Ausgaben */
        System.out.printf(" Kreisflaeche : %8.2 f\n", flaecheKreis);
        System.out.printf(" Quadratflaeche : %8.2 f\n", flaecheQuadrat);
        System.out.println(" Rechteckflaeche : " + flaecheRechteck);
    }
    
    // Fehlende Methoden implementieren ...


    
    
   }
```


----------



## KonradN (10. Okt 2022)

Die Methode soll doch einen Wert zurück geben. das fehlt bei Deiner Methode und das sollte Dir auch die Fehlermeldung sagen.


----------



## javac32 (10. Okt 2022)

Hallo @KonradN 

Habe eine Fehlermeldung erhalten, verstehe aber nicht wie man einen Wert zurück gibt bei meiner Methode.


----------



## Jw456 (10. Okt 2022)

Tipp Rückgabe - > return radius;


----------



## KonradN (10. Okt 2022)

Eine Methode kann mit dem Schlüsselwort `return` einen Wert zurück geben. Dieser muss dem Rückgabetyp entsprechen. Das wäre bei dir ein double.

Eine kurze Beschreibung findet sich z.B. unter:





						Rückgabewert von Methoden in Java - LernJAVA.de
					

Was ist ein Rückgabewert (engl. return) einer Methode in Java und wofür wird dieser verwendet? Ein Rückgabewert ist das Ergebnis, das eine Methode an deren Aufrufer zurückgibt.




					lernjava.de


----------



## javac32 (10. Okt 2022)

Vielen Dank hat nun endlich funktioniert ! 
Danke euch für die Zeit die ihr euch genommen habt.


----------

